# mosquito repellent



## ljkd13 (Jan 16, 2008)

does anyone know where to buy permethrin in chiang mai? it is a mosquito repellent that you soak your clothes in or mosquito nets or spray on them. it is different than the skin sprays because it is an insecticide and kills mosquitoes on contact. i am going to laos in a week and the 3 pharmacists i have asked do not have it and did not seem to know what it is. there is another similar thing, but i am unsure of the name, i think it might be deltamethrin.

thanks
luke


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Even in the US, the best place to buy it is at a sporting goods or camping store.


----------

